# Political ads



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Hey, Harri and admins,

Since we're not supposed to discuss politics on the forum, could someone can the Google ads until after the election? Some of the stuff being served up is pretty offensive, and I'd rather not have to come here and read some of the bigoted stuff some campaigns are dumping all over the internet.

Thanks!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

You have google ads? I don't have them on mine.


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

I made the mistake of going to the forum index. I don't know if this is region-specific, though.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

I would have liked to add my condolences to the Madelyn Dunham thread, but I don't really want my name associated with what it has been allowed to become. Some of the posts are extremely offensive and disrespectful.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

There is a google ad way down at the bottom of the forum page but have never seen anything non-saxophone or non-music related there. Same thing for SOTW's Main site :scratch: Whichever, I'll ask Harri to have a look


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I get those nasty Google ads at the bottom of the page. 
I'll be glad when all this BS is over.


Mine says "Protect Your Vote. Learn the Facts"


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm seeing "yes on prop 8" as I type from my location on the LEFT coast.


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

That ad is, at the moment, highly partisan.
9:20 p.m. Eastern USA.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I guess that they must be region specific then, cause I don't get those.


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

kcp said:


> I guess that they must be region specific then, cause I don't get those.


Montreal is not a battleground state?


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, I'm outside Washington DC and I don't get those Google ads!! What gives?! :TGNCHK:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

DavyRay said:


> Montreal is not a battleground state?


I guess not . I don't even get google ads in French (the bastards!!:Rant


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

I've got a Yes on Prop 8 at the bottom of my page right now. To many of us in California, that's offensive. Harri should know that SOTW carries an ad that advocates taking away rights.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

MartinMusicMan said:


> I've got a Yes on Prop 8 at the bottom of my page right now. To many of us in California, that's offensive. Harri should know that SOTW carries an ad that advocates taking away rights.


Yes I've PMed Harri already but keep in mind that he's in Finland so it may take a while before he takes the ads out.

Unfortunaely I and the rest of the team can't remove it.


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

This close to an election, it is unlikely that clumsy ads like these will sway anyone to change their minds or votes. Google ads are context-specific. Maybe if you post something about "Depends" or "asteroids", they will change to suit.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

After the election they'll be gone.
I may be able to ignore them until then.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> After the election they'll be gone. I may be able to ignore them until then.


Well, you don't have to scroll down.
After all, there are some things that look worse the lower down you go.


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

bandmommy said:


> After the election they'll be gone.
> I may be able to ignore them until then.


1 day to go. Depends. Asteroids.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmmm...my ad says "1Stop Clarinet & Sax Shop ". Well...clarinets are....occassionally offensive...I guess.

Being that these ads are Region specific, I seriously doubt if anyone on staff had any idea that they existed. Do we even have a mod on the West Coast? Actually, I never even noticed the Google ads until now.


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

MartinMusicMan said:


> 1 day to go. Depends. Asteroids.


(snicker, snicker). That's telling 'em!!


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

gary said:


> Well, you don't have to scroll down.
> After all, there are some things that look worse the lower down you go.


That's why I avoid full length mirrors.


----------



## JSaxMiller (May 14, 2006)

I never knew there was a bottom to the page (I usually stop at the last post) or that it
contained ads. Mine here in Tennessee is for "1stop clarinet & sax shop". I feel left out.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SuperAction80 said:


> ..........................
> Being that these ads are Region specific, I seriously doubt if anyone on staff had any idea that they existed. Do we even have a mod on the West Coast? Actually, I never even noticed the Google ads until now.


You are right there. In my region I am getting an advertisement for vacationing in Portugal. Very appropriate considering the dismal weather here.

Typically the ads should be pertinent to woodwind playing and music. If you find a particular Google ad offending, please report advertiser's domain name here, and I will block it. Because the US election will be over today, I do not think that I should take any action.

Please keep clicking the ads, normally good clean fun.


----------

